# Help me Identify my bike



## rubenrod (May 15, 2010)

Hello my first time on this site.

I inherited this bike, it has been in the family for about 10 years. 

Can anyone help me identify what i have and what might be original on the bike.

thanks 

I think it is a 1953 Spitfire?

Ruben


----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 15, 2010)

Post-war Schwinn serial numbers are easy to look up- Here's one link:
http://www.re-cycle.com/History/Schwinn/SwnB_Serial.aspx
Does your bike have a Schwinn headbadge or a Spitfire?  I have one with the latter- aluminum with a very faded radial engine and the word spitfire.  A little a little bit funny for WWII aircraft geeks...


----------



## rubenrod (May 15, 2010)

*thanks*

Thanks Andrew

based on the serial number it is a 1953. mine has a schwinn head badge.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 17, 2010)

That is a wonderful example of a "DX" model, known by it's number rather than a name.


----------



## DonChristie (May 20, 2010)

Nice one! Looks to of been repainted. Is it a 24"?


----------



## rubenrod (May 23, 2010)

it is a 26"

thanks


----------

